# Rat cages



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know a good and trustworthy website I can get a large cage from for my pet rats?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I got my explorers from here

Pet World Direct


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanx. This site is great. Can't believe how cheap they are.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i got my happy house cage from Cat Show | Pet Insurance | Care Ferret | Dog Training Leash | Voice at Theonlinepetstore.com

ordered tuesday and got friday!


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ohh you have dumbo rats. I bought one home yesterday. What are they like to look after compared to normal rats?


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

No difference, they are normal rats...just dumbo eared rather then top eared


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Vidobi04 said:


> Ohh you have dumbo rats. I bought one home yesterday. What are they like to look after compared to normal rats?


I take it from that statement that someone at Pets at home has advised you. As ceretrea said they are all fancy rats, the different position of the ears is just a cosmetic difference, just like coat colour. Do you already have rats? I noticed you said you brought "one" home, rats need the company of other rats so it would be best to get him or her a same sex friend if you dont have others already.


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought it from a pet shop by mine as I couldn't find a breeder near me. I had 2 rats but one died a couple of weeks ago so bought one yesterday to put with my other rat. She is in a smaller cage next to the other one until I start to introduce them etc.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Vidobi04 said:


> I bought it from a pet shop by mine as I couldn't find a breeder near me. I had 2 rats but one died a couple of weeks ago so bought one yesterday to put with my other rat. She is in a smaller cage next to the other one until I start to introduce them etc.


You do realise you have broken the golden rule of the rodent section dont you? You have not provided piccies of cute rodents, its complusary


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I will do when I'm on the laptop. iPads are a pain in the arse to use sometimes.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Vidobi04 said:


> I bought it from a pet shop by mine as I couldn't find a breeder near me. I had 2 rats but one died a couple of weeks ago so bought one yesterday to put with my other rat. She is in a smaller cage next to the other one until I start to introduce them etc.


I know sometimes buying is a last resort when you are left with one on their own and no source for new pets. It just annoys me when pet shop staff spout garbage about dumbos being so different to top ears. Not your fault, theirs


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I did look on the Internet cause I wasn't sure if you could put them in together and it said the only difference was that they can't have as much fatty foods if that makes sense. After getting my first 2rats I did alot of research on them as I have bonded with them so much so wanted to make sure I was taking proper care of them.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Never heard that, dumbos are just the same as other rats. Its like saying a black rat needs a different diet to a white one.

My group has dumbos and top ears of all sizes, colours etc, never had to feed them any different except extra protein for growing small ones and slight diet adjustments for oldie man.


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahh that's alright then. I didn't think there would be much difference. Was it hard introducing them?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Vidobi04 said:


> Well I did look on the Internet cause I wasn't sure if you could put them in together and it said the only difference was that they can't have as much fatty foods if that makes sense. After getting my first 2rats I did alot of research on them as I have bonded with them so much so wanted to make sure I was taking proper care of them.


Well that would be the same with top eared rats too, there really is no difference biologically though, they are one species 'fancy rat', if you have already researched your original top eared rats you should treat your new baby the same way. Pets @ Home is notorious for spouting rubbish suggesting they are different species and need different care but it really is rubbish.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Not particularly due to ears or anything. We've had some very easy intros and a lot of rather hard ones. We have one group of neutered rats and one of unneutered bucks. The only intro we had a problem with because of lack of communication between rats was our hairless man Errol...but that was because he was generally odd in personality.

You shouldn't have intro issues because of dumbo to top ear anyhow. One dumbo buck was alpha a long time before he was replaced with a top ear. it really depends more upon age, and personality


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah thanx. My older rat Polly is about 21 months old but is very kind and was the soft one with my other rat who passed away. They have seen each other as they are next to each other in their cages and Polly keeps sleeping in the corner next to Pimm's cage so they should be fine.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Girls dont usually have a problem with intros, especially with babies involved. Hope the intros go ok and they can be cuddled up before you know it.


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanx. I Hope it goes well too. I think Polly is missing her ratty cuddles.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep no difference Only thing is ear position dumbos are on the side and sort of saucer spaced they give them a big eared look I'll have a group of 10 dumbo girlies in 5 weeks


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I wanted to get a few but wasn't sure if Polly would get left out or anything. I'm kinda new to owning rats aswell so might get more if this introduction goes well.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Vidobi04 said:


> I'm kinda new to owning rats aswell so might get more if this introduction goes well.


You probably will end up with more, everybody does . Rats are rather addictive... it's always a case of 'the more, the merrier'!


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha they are amazing pets. People will come round and be like 'eww ray's and go home thinking they are lovely. But more rats means a bigger cage.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Get a big cage to start off with, that way you don't have to keep upgrading for the ever-expanding clan 
Have you found one you like yet?


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have already got a furplast one from pets at home which is pretty big but I want one with more levels and room. But my mum reckons I don't need one.lol.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

is it the ferplast jenny?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I started with being on a waiting list for 2 babies and now I have 5 none are babies! And I'm picking up 2 babies and a 6 month old Saturday then 2 more babies in 5 weeks time they are so much fun and addictive


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's not the Jenny one but the furet one. It's big but I want bigger.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Vidobi04 said:


> It's not the Jenny one but the furet one. It's big but I want bigger.


Get yourself a Furet Tower like mine from :-

Rat & Ferret Cage Furet Tower: Bargain Prices at zooplus

Zoo plus do new customer discounts of 10% I think, or they used to. Sadly the place I bought mine from doesn't do them anymore 

That way you can happily GMR or spoil your existing group with a mahoosive cage


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have got pics but not sure how to upload them onto here.


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> You do realise you have broken the golden rule of the rodent section dont you? You have not provided piccies of cute rodents, its complusary


I have put some pics up on the ratties pic thread.


----------

